# Amplificador 170 Watts RMS hace ruido.



## Manu2k (Ago 18, 2010)

Hola a todos antes que nada queria por favor decirles que no me manden mas mi mensajes a moderacion estoy cansado de escrivir un mensaje de 40 reglones para que me lo manden a moderancion por que seles canta, me cuesta mucho escrivir, lo unico que les pido es ayuda, y no me vengan con lo de busca en el buscador por que ya busque por 40 horas y no esta lo que estoy buscando si no tienen ganas de ayduarme solo me lo dicen y listo me boy a otro foro,  es la ultima ves que posteo, no me lo MANDEN A MODERACION MAS!:enfadado::enfadado:.

Lo unico que quiero es solucionar un ruido grave que sale de mis parlantes, el cual contrui un amplificador que les adjunto el diagrama, este ruido se agraba cuando prendo los culer del mismo, si algiuen save de filtrado para los culer mejor y para el amplificador mejor, este utiliza una fuente de +-35volt 10 Amper, la cual la arme yo tambien y le coloque asiendo los calculos 4 capacitores de 4700 mf 64v, el cual decubri que le faltan 4 mas (pero esto no va a el tema), la fuente tiene una bobina en anillo de ferrita para el filtrado de muchos ruidos que tenia que ahora no estan, este mismo (Amplificador) tiene un ecuelizador+Pre sacado de este foro, el cual tiene una fuente aparte de +-15v 300 ma, y hacia un ruido espantoso, pero al mandarle la masa a la carcaza quedo exelente, ahora solo me queda ese ruido que no se de donde proviene, el cableado esta exlente estado ya lo comprove 10 milll veses, este ruido se presnta en volumen bajo ya que en alto anda exelente, bueno espero su respuesta y buelbo a aclarar, es un problema particular y no lo pude solucionar con el buscador!!! nesito ayuda de un experto en filtrado, o algo asi yo conosco de elctronica bastante pero no de filtrado por favor espero sus respuesta. Atte Emmanuel.

NO ME MANDEN A MODERACIÓN POR FAVOR!!!


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2010)

Manu2k dijo:


> ...no me lo MANDEN A MODERACION MAS!.
> NO ME MANDEN A MODERACIÓN POR FAVOR!!!


Primero, no hace falta gritar. Siguiendo, lo que se fue a Moderación fue *un* mensaje tuyo que después continuaste allá.
Y la mejor forma de evitar irse a Moderación es simplmente respetando las reglas 

Por tu problema, buscá información sobre los bucles de masa (Ground Loops en inglés), que lo que describís tiene todo el olor a eso.

Saludos


----------



## Manu2k (Ago 18, 2010)

Muchas gracias cacho perdoname el grito, es que taba enojado por que me costo mucho escribir y tratar de expresarme bien como veras si lei la reglas hace mucho, y trato de hacer lo mejor posible de faltas ortograficas, postar algo que no este posteado, buscar en el buscador, esas cosas las se el tema que en moderaciones no me contesta nadie sobre mi problema entonces me preocupe igualmente te agradesco loco sos un groso voy mirar tu sugerencia en cuanto  termine te aviso gracias loco de verdad gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 18, 2010)

De nada.

Saludos.

PS: Dano me robó las letritas coloradas


----------



## Manu2k (Ago 18, 2010)

JEJE Te queria comentar una cosa tube leyendo el tema de las masas y todo eso , de que deben ir a el mismo punto todas las masas, bueno mira una pregunta? cuando yo mando la masa del ecualizador al chasis se van casi todos los ruidos solo me queda el comentado, ahora cuando queiro mandar la masa de la fuente al chasis, ase un ruido horrible constante ¿que pasa ahi? no es medio raro eso?

Te dejo un esquema aproximadamente como esta armado mi equipo visto de arriva, y otro como tengo conectado los culer y el problema con las masa si toy assiendo algo mal decime:

Disculpame si los esquemas no son mu prolijos pero ise lo mejro posible el de los culer tenes la imajen de como estan dispuestos en la caja , y a la izquierda la coneccion de los mismos 2 velocidades y punto muerto, esos cuando los prendo asen otro ruido que se suma al que ya tiene, se le puede poner algo o algo esta mal decime no problema


----------



## Cacho (Ago 19, 2010)

Manu2k dijo:


> ...cuando queiro mandar la masa de la fuente al chasis, ase un ruido horrible constante ¿que pasa ahi? no es medio raro eso?


No es nada raro. Al hacer eso estás haciendo un bucle de masa grande como una casa.
La salida de la señal del pre va con un cable mallado que ya se conecta al/los ampli/s.


Manu2k dijo:


> Te dejo un esquema aproximadamente como esta armado mi equipo visto de arriva, y otro como tengo conectado los culer y el problema con las masa *si toy assiendo algo mal decime..*


Sí. Cosas mal hay.
Muy poco te puedo decir con un dibujo aproximado de cómo están hechas las cosas. Sólo que cuides el asunto de los bucles y... poco más.
Los coolers (no _culers_) van a meter ruido siempre si los conectás a la misma alimentación que el resto. Tendrías que sacar una conexión para otro puente de diodos y rectificarles corriente para ellos solos. Ahí tendrían que mejorar esos ruidos.

Otra cosa importante es el corrector ortográfico... Usalo 
Se hace bastante difícil entender lo que querés decir entre la redacción (bastante enroscada) y los errores ortográficos. Tené en cuenta que la respuesta va a ser siempre de menor calidad que la pregunta.


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

Manu2k dijo:


> JEJE Te queria comentar una cosa tube leyendo el tema de las masas y todo eso ,.........


Dale una leída a lo que escribió este huevón, la parte en que escribe de la conexión con forma de "Estrella"
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## juan_inf (Ago 19, 2010)

con duda , en la foto del masa conectado al chasis, la conexion ¿se hizo atraves de una soldadura ?  o ¿se hace un con tornillo y una arandela ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

juan_inf dijo:


> con duda , en la foto del masa conectado al chasis, la conexion ¿se hizo atraves de una soldadura ?  o ¿se hace un con tornillo y una arandela ?


Es lo mismo.
Pero si uno es muy muy muy quisquilloso se debe emplear tornillo.


----------



## juan_inf (Ago 19, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Es lo mismo.
> Pero si uno es muy muy muy quisquilloso se debe emplear tornillo.



gracias por responder, ¿ es lo mismo tambien hubicar la conexión del masa unificado en la esquena del chasis que en el medio ? o ¿ la hubicacion es indistinta ? espero no molestar mucho  desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## Manu2k (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola muchachos gracias por su ayuda, ya le estoy asiendo una fuente aparte para los coolers y la misma con reguladores y todo completito cuando lo tenga terminado te paso a comentar, ya arreglé un poco lo de los bucles, y ahora ya corregí todos los errores de ortografía , bueno cacho y fogonazo muchas gracias por su ayuda cuando termine todo les paso a comentar.

Saludos .


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 19, 2010)

juan_inf dijo:


> gracias por responder, ¿ es lo mismo tambien hubicar la conexión del masa unificado en la esquena del chasis que en el medio ? o ¿ la hubicacion es indistinta ? espero no molestar mucho  desde ya muchas gracias


Es indistinta         .


----------



## Manu2k (Ago 19, 2010)

Hola muchachos una pregunta para comprobar que ciertos ruidos no son de la fuente principal, sabiendo que yo tengo un ecualizador, vumetro y coolers, pregunto ¿como ago para probar solo la fuente? ¿le saco el ecualizador, el vumetro y los coolers y pruebo solo el amplificador directamente al mp3, o PC, o lo que sea? o ¿lo dejo en vacío  sin conectarle nada en la entrada de sonido?

Saludos


----------



## juan_inf (Ago 20, 2010)

Manu2k dijo:


> Hola muchachos una pregunta para comprobar que ciertos ruidos no son de la fuente principal, sabiendo que yo tengo un ecualizador, vumetro y coolers, pregunto ¿como ago para probar solo la fuente? ¿le saco el ecualizador, el vumetro y los coolers y pruebo solo el amplificador directamente al mp3, o PC, o lo que sea? o ¿lo dejo en vacío  sin conectarle nada en la entrada de sonido?
> 
> Saludos




no creo ser la mejor referencia para tu respuesta, pero con una experiencia minima, si es mucho "ruido" y queres descartar errores y llegar a  un buen filtrado o mejor aun encontrar tu error, hay un dicho de un filosofo que dice "divide y venceras" proba de principio la fuente con el amplificador que armastes y empezá probandolo con las entradas conectadas a un mp3 no a la pc porque te va amplificar mas ruido tal vez, acordate con las entradas conectadas, teoricamente no te tendria que hacer "ruido" ya que lo estas escuchando desde el mp3 que no creo q sean mas de 1.5V de entrada, y fijate la plaqueta que realizastes del amplificador sea lo mas compacta posible para no probocar oscilaciones ( me refiero que no haya capacitores y resistencias no esten en el "aire" y soldarlas ) empezá por ahi y después que descartastes esos ruidos empieza el juego de seguir poniendo cosas  Saludos


----------



## Manu2k (Ago 21, 2010)

Hola de nuevo, Juan muchas gracias por tu última ayuda, me sirvió bastante, pero en realidad logré solucionar el gran problema del "ruido", haciendo varias cosas, obvio que no lo solucioné al 100% pero un 70% bajó y con eso para mi es suficiente, recambié todos los cables del interior del amplificador, luego encontré que en los contactos de las borneras de la fuente estaba un poco flojo, otra cosa que se sumaba a los ruidos, los cambie, mandé a masa todo lo que había que mandar a masa, cambié el cable de entrada de audio completo, le hice otra fuente a los coolers y al vumetro, y retoqué las plaquetas haciendo todo eso y un par de cosas mas aparte, logré solucionar como les dije un 70 % de ruido que con eso quede conforme.

Y quiero agradecerles a ustedes por la gran ayuda que me dieron, la verdad gracias muchachos y bueno ya logré que el ruido se vaya pero como siempre pasa arreglas una cosa se rompe otra jeje ahora una vez que conecté todo y quedó perfecto tengo un problema con  el ecualizador que al parecer me tira sonido mas grave a un canal que al otro, pero eso no va al tema, luego lo abriré en otra parte, bueno muchachos les dejo unas fotitos de mi equipito que como lo verán lo armé con mucho amor ejje, todo completo, el chasis lo hice yo, el ecu también, las fuentes,  el vumetro, todo todo lo hice yo,  el tranformador para la fuente, las cajas acústicas también, todo todo bien caserito jeje bueno gente gracias y saludos.


----------



## juan_inf (Ago 21, 2010)

me alegro que se haya mejorado bastante y muy lindo trabajo, te recomendaria si podes trenzar los cables, eso quitará un poco mas de "ruido"


----------

